# Heavy v.s. Light Duty Rec/Switches



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

When buying devices you need to decide cheap (light duty) or heavy (alot more). 

What's the difference basically? The amount of current that can flow through them for a certain amount of hours or amount of flips or both or neither (marketing scam)? 

Ex. Box of cheapo rec. for $4 per 10 v.s. the $11 nice ones


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

Spec grade receptacles have pressure plates to allow you to backwire (not backstab). The contacts inside the slots are more substantial and have a tighter spring to them. The same with the contacts inside the higher grade switches.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Cletis said:


> When buying devices you need to decide cheap (light duty) or heavy (alot more).
> 
> What's the difference basically? The amount of current that can flow through them for a certain amount of hours or amount of flips or both or neither (marketing scam)?
> 
> Ex. Box of cheapo rec. for $4 per 10 v.s. the $11 nice ones


cheap stuff breaks easier you would assume that the insides are more heavy duty as well .


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Cletis said:


> When buying devices you need to decide cheap (light duty) or heavy (alot more).
> 
> What's the difference basically? The amount of current that can flow through them for a certain amount of hours or amount of flips or both or neither (marketing scam)?
> 
> Ex. Box of cheapo rec. for $4 per 10 v.s. the $11 nice ones



They are rated 15A for residential.. 

Commercial grade.. 15A and 20A..

Industrial grade.. 15A.. 20A.. 30A.. 

All depends what the load is and how many times the switch is used during a day..


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*New house / Remodel*

What do you use for new construction remodel work?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Cletis said:


> What do you use for new construction remodel work?


I use the basic 15A rated switch that come (10) in a box..


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Yep*

I use those mostly unless an upgrade is requested. I'm not so sure the ones that cost 3x as much last 3 times as long anyhow. 

I still pull out those old push button ones from the 30's. I can't believe those things last so long. Well, maybe I do. Things used to be made good not like now.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

As a apprentice I worked part time at a Lowes in the electrical department. I got asked that question all the time. We had all types of recepticals mounted on the shelving rails. I would hand the customer a cord cap in ask them to plug it in to the cheap recepticals then plug it into the spec grade recepticals. They bought the good ones 80% of the time.
It's like slaming a expencive car door and a POS car door, hard to discribe but you know quality when you feel it. A well educated customer will spend extra for quality when they know the difference.


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

I stock spec grade receptacles and use them when adding a receptacle here or there. They cost about $2. However, when doing a large area or whole house, I will use whatever the customer wants. If they don't want to spend extra on spec grade or decora, etc. they get the 40 cent devices.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Used to*

That used to be good. But now, these TR's screw things up. They have a good, better, best for TR's yet ???


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

I know Hubbel makes both resi, commercial and hospital grade TR recptacles. 

If somebody asks for spec grade devices I use them. In my opinion it is a night and day difference between basic resi and spec grade, especially true for outlets. From what Ive seen the spec outlets last longer, especially in rental units or home workshops and they hold the plugs much better over the years. 

A while ago out of interest I sawed open a few resi and commercial grade receptacles. The commercial ones had much thicker internal conducter elements and multiple leaves for holding the plug as compared to the 59 cent ones. Plus nothing beats back clamp connection.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

B4T said:


> They are rated 15A for residential..
> 
> Commercial grade.. 15A and 20A..
> 
> ...


That's not what he's talking about. He's talking about the same switch, recep, etc. 15 or 20A, but 1 is cheaper than the other. Nothing to do with the amperage. Cheaper being in more ways than price probably. Can't say where one will last any longer than the other, but as was mentioned, the higher priced ones feel better made.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I install comercial grade outlets for anything commercial. Installing resi outlets in a comm setting is lame and a little cheapo imo but whatever floats your boat. I stock brown, wht and ivory comercial outlets on the truck and all the basic resi color outlets.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

captkirk said:


> I install comercial grade outlets for anything commercial. Installing resi outlets in a comm setting is lame and a little cheapo imo but whatever floats your boat. I stock brown, wht and ivory comercial outlets on the truck and all the basic resi color outlets.


^X2

And spec grade in resi is not necessary IMO. That being said, for residential, you can choose between Leviton or P&S. Between these two, which one would the OP choose?:thumbsup:


----------

